# first time banjo user.



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Before i start, i tried the serch button and it sucked.

Anyway!! I am a carpenter by trade but do enough tapeing to know what im doing to an extent. Im currently on a job with 300plus sheets of rock to hang. Im tired of hand tapeing so i bought the walboard brand banjo they sell at home depot.

Now first attempt i used the green lid mud that i watered down to about pancake batter, loaded my tape and then proceded to cover myself, the floor and everyone around me with mud. 

Then after that i could not figure out how to cut the tape with the banjo tip. 

Any tips and advice for a new banjo user?


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I have to hand it to you, your honesty is great! :thumbup:

You've made me laugh twice now - over the banjo blues.

Good Luck - I truely hope you get it figured out - I have no experience to offer 

-


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I prefer the Marshall town. The main thing to do is tear off a 2 inch piece of tape and lay it halfway over the point were the tape exits the tip of the box. Then close the lid on top of this. This will greatly reduce the excess drippage off the side of he tape.:thumbsup: then it's just adjusting the amount of mud being applied to the tape and finding the right consistency. The wetter the mud the messier it's going to be. Ohh, and practice.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

donerightwyo said:


> I prefer the Marshall town. The main thing to do is tear off a 2 inch piece of tape and lay it halfway over the point were the tape exits the tip of the box. Then close the lid on top of this. This will greatly reduce the excess drippage off the side of he tape.:thumbsup: then it's just adjusting the amount of mud being applied to the tape and finding the right consistency. The wetter the mud the messier it's going to be. Ohh, and practice.


I started out with it wide open and im sure i made my mud way to wet. How do you cut the tape???


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't know if yours is this way but make sure the tape is behind the first little peg.

When you load up with mud push the tape to the top of the banjo. Fill it full with mud that is a little thicker than pancake batter. I always leave my flow adjuster just under wide open.

When cutting the tape you will need to tilt the banjo slightly and rip the tape toward you and at an angle.

Hope I made sense and hope this helps.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Freak, how old is that one? Do they still make it? My old man has one just like it, must be 30 years old at least. Those are bullet proof, I prefer a strap though so I have went threw several of the new Marshall towns. I get a lot of mileage out of them but the rivets seem to be the weak points.


OP, does the wallboard banjo just have the straight blade to cut the tape instead of teeth like Freaks? I think the teeth work better, I tend to sharpen them up a bit to. Just like freak shows, tear the tape across the teeth.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

donerightwyo said:


> Freak, how old is that one? Do they still make it? My old man has one just like it, must be 30 years old at least. Those are bullet proof, I prefer a strap though so I have went threw several of the new Marshall towns. I get a lot of mileage out of them but the rivets seem to be the weak points.
> 
> OP, does the wallboard banjo just have the straight blade to cut the tape instead of teeth like Freaks? I think the teeth work better, I tend to sharpen them up a bit to. Just like freak shows, tear the tape across the teeth.


No teeth on mine. Gonna have more practice with it monday.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

donerightwyo said:


> Freak, how old is that one?


Don't know.....bought it off a carpenter that didn't know how to use it.:laughing::laughing:

IIRC I believe I added the top handle. This banjo has seen lots of use. Many houses and additions. I was just fine with it and my finishing tools but the company I am with now started leaving me all alone on 2500sq/ft homes with 10' ceilings and I got the bazooka bug.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Don't know if yours is this way but make sure the tape is behind the first little peg.
> 
> When you load up with mud push the tape to the top of the banjo. Fill it full with mud that is a little thicker than pancake batter. I always leave my flow adjuster just under wide open.
> 
> ...



I just started using one too. This post is extremely important. You have to have the tape going up and over the mud. If the mud is to wet it makes a horrible mess. Try and keep the mud toward the end of the banjo. If you are getting low. After you cut off a piece, point the end to the ground and give it a shake or two to make the mud go to the front.

To tear the tape, you just have to get it tight and twist. Tearing it is easy, learning to judge how where to cut coming into the corner for the right length is a little tougher. 

If you do a search there are a couple videos of guys using them on youtube.

Don't give up, my first time I almost threw it away. It is a cool tool to have and a good skill to have in the arsenal.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I got one a few years ago and dont know how I got by without it. It really speeds things up. There is a bit of a learning curve with it but after working out the kinks its a valuable tool. I'll use it if I have more than 3 or 4 sheets of rock to tape.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Banjo update day 2. Today i made my mud a little thicker, maybe to thin still. Still haveing a hell of a time cutting the tape. Gonna sharpen the blade tonight because its mega dull and see if it helps. 

Havnt attempted ceilings yet though. Gotta say its nicer then hand tapeing


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

Make the mud thicker next time. Keep making thicker until it doesnt drip. Here's how I did it. Wear a glove on your left hand. Hold the banjo in your right hand. Pull out some paper with left hand and start the run. when you get to the end, hold down the paper and cut with banjo. If that doesnt work, grab tape with left hand and tear across banjo. then press paper in with left hand. I quit using the banjo because of the weight. My arms were killing me.

Here's what I did to speed up my mudding work:

In the corners I use this method:
Put mud in corner with lambswool corner roller and then add paper tape and then use 3" corner flusher to smooth out.

On the flats I use Super Taper (its kind of messy till you get the hang of it). But very fast. I also got Skywalker stilts to do ceilings. Who wants to move a ladder 4 ft at a time when you can just put up paper at a walking speed the whole length of the ceiling.

for second coat, I use 8" columbia mud box. 3rd coat 10" mud box.

All this takes trial and error and practice but each step will speed up your work.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Spencer said:


> If you do a search there are a couple videos of guys using them on youtube.


:thumbup:


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Im guessing by the videos im makeing my mud way to thin and just being a panzy when i rip my tape. Tomorrow is another attempt


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

First step, throw the banjo in the trash and cover it up so that no one accidentally finds it and experiences your misery! Step two, buy a bazooka. Step three, experience new levels of frustration and misery! Step four, figure it out and start taping at full speed OR sell it to a pro and leave the taping to him!!!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Bazooka is just a whole new level of awesomeness.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Before i start, i tried the serch button and it sucked.


Ain't that the truth...............Someone mentioned doing searches on google brings up old threads much better.

Good luck on those 300 sheets. My max is about 25 before I call my buddies to come and do it for me.


----------



## ATHI (Jul 19, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> First step, throw the banjo in the trash and cover it up so that no one accidentally finds it and experiences your misery! Step two, buy a bazooka. Step three, experience new levels of frustration and misery! Step four, figure it out and start taping at full speed OR sell it to a pro and leave the taping to him!!!


This made me laugh :no:

I Have two professional drywall friends that refuse to use anything but their hands to tape. I once asked them why they don't use banjo's or bazooka's and the look on their face said it all. They looked like I just told them I backed my truck over their dog. They weren't as detailed as you are they just said they are .

Some people have a command for them and others don't.


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

Bazooka (edit out:Banjo) is fine for a professional but who can afford to pay $1,000 for the tool unless you're going to use it every day. It's heavy too. It also takes a lot to clean it. If you think you might like to try one, you can rent them through your local Gypsum dealler.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Marven said:


> Banjo is fine for a professional but who can afford to pay $1,000 for the tool unless you're going to use it every day. It's heavy too. It also takes a lot to clean it. If you think you might like to try one, you can rent them through your local Gypsum dealler.


You must be talking about a bazooka...


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Marven said:


> Bazooka (edit out:Banjo) is fine for a professional but who can afford to pay $1,000 for the tool unless you're going to use it every day. It's heavy too. It also takes a lot to clean it. If you think you might like to try one, you can rent them through your local Gypsum dealler.


I gotta learn with the banjo first before i jump onto something worth more then my truck


----------



## Schwatt (Aug 8, 2013)

A taper once told me the mud in a banjo should be wet enough to "burp" in the bucket after you mix it. Keep adding water a little at a time until it burps a big bubble when you stop mixing.

Works for this carpenter who pretends to tape


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Banjo update: good news is that i got my mud thickness more or less figured out. Tapped my first ceiling with it. 

Besides cutting the tape, and corners, i got it mostly figured out......mostly. so mich easier then hand tapeing. I was tapeing and had my helper come behind me and smooth it all oit


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Having a second guy coming behind is huge. Hope the shoulder is hanging in. Mine about dies when I use that thing.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

My huge sholders were a little sore after. About 5 mins into it i got a good system down where i could refill, rest for a few and let my helper do his thing and hit screw holes


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Carpenter eyes said:


> My huge sholders were a little sore after. About 5 mins into it i got a good system down where i could refill, rest for a few and let my helper do his thing and hit screw holes


Any issues with not getting enough mud behind the tape? If the hangers didn't do good you about have to prefill any small crack imo.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Spencer said:


> Any issues with not getting enough mud behind the tape? If the hangers didn't do good you about have to prefill any small crack imo.


I have the thing almost wide open. Only had one bubble and i think it was from user error. I prefilled somethings though


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

I like to prefill all ceiling gaps with hot mud before putting up paper tape. Especially with 5/8 board (it has an extra taper at the edge if you look at it close).

The sore sholders and arms are why I switched to Super Taper. You're only lifting the paper and mud. It goes much faster but is messy for the beginner.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Marven said:


> I like to prefill all ceiling gaps with hot mud before putting up paper tape. Especially with 5/8 board (it has an extra taper at the edge if you look at it close).
> 
> The sore sholders and arms are why I switched to Super Taper. You're only lifting the paper and mud. It goes much faster but is messy for the beginner.


I just watched a video on that, I'd never heard of it. Seems fast and definitely lighter than holding any tools really. Especially hanging the bucket from your waste.

Does it get enough mud behind the tape though? Doesn't look like much?


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

This thread is quite an eye opener. I learned about two tools with incredible names.

After a few minutes on youtube I think I'm ready to start selling household items until I can afford a bazooka.


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

You can rent the bazooka and try it out. It's much heavier than the banjo.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Marven said:


> You can rent the bazooka and try it out. It's much heavier than the banjo.


And I would say there is an even bigger learning curve.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

This banjo is similar to the one you talk of , differences are you have to flip yours over to fill it ( handstrap down). This vid was to demonstrate the knife being used ( Advanced Taping wipedown knife, I usually will get on a set of low stilts when doing 8' lids but I stretched on these ones for the vid. I really like Banjos:thumbsup: http://youtu.be/ZW3709IV0zQ.. On the 2nd butt joint I should have started in the angle to make an easier cut


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

Marven said:


> You can rent the bazooka and try it out. It's much heavier than the banjo.


55 pounds filled with mud and a new 500 foot roll of tape. Try holding that over your head all day!! No problem


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Mountain Man said:


> 55 pounds filled with mud and a new 500 foot roll of tape. Try holding that over your head all day!! No problem


Sure no problem. After 5 feet of tapeing, im done with that kinda weight


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Sure no problem. After 5 feet of tapeing, im done with that kinda weight


Pussy!!!


----------

